# الاجهزه المخبريه



## eng_3YASH (14 ديسمبر 2006)

:58: 

تحيه طيبه وبعد

بداية اقدم الشكر لجميع الاعضاء على المشاركات الرائعه التي يقدمونها

وعلى المجهود الكبير الدي يبدلونه في شرح وتفصيل المعلومات 

طبعا الغايه هي نشر الفائده للجميع

تحياتي لكم

سنتطرق في هدا الموضوع الى الاجهزه المخبريه 

وتصنيفاتها , واستخدامها , واعطالها المتكرره

لدى ارجوا من الجميع المساهمه

وابدا بالصديقين العزيزين

م. شكري محمد نوري​م. عادل صلاح​
واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه


مع الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاعضاء​
:16:


----------



## amod (15 ديسمبر 2006)

عظيم جدا وانا ابارك مجهوداتكم وادعمكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ م/عياش .
تحية طيبة .

فكرة جميلة جدأ وانا مستعد واعتقد اخواني الأعضاء كافة لديهم الأستعداد والمشاركة وهم دائمأ سباقين في فعل الخير والفائدة .

واطلب منك ان تضع الأولوية لأسماء الأجهزة المخبرية المهمة ليتسنى للأعضاء المشاركة بها .

جزاك الله خير .

البغدادي.


----------



## eng_3YASH (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بشرفنا العزيز :- شكري محمد نوري

وتحياتي لجميع الاعضاء 

اناخبرتي في تجهيزات المختبرات ضعيفه نوعا ما

اليكم بعض الاجهزه :-

1:- جهاز الطرد المركزي centrifuge






2:- جهاز spectrophotometer او ما يسمى chemistry analyzer





3:- جهاز flame photometer




طبعا العديد من الاجهزه 

ننتظر المزيد من المشاركات

واتنمى من الاعضاء الدين لديهم معلومات عن هده الاجهزه او غيرها 

البدء في شرحها

تحياتي لكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

في ما يخص جهاز الطيف الضوئي على الرابط التالية .http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27801&highlight=%CC%E5%C7%D2+%C7%E1%D8%ED%DD+%C7%E1%D6%E6%C6%ED

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

وفي ما يتعلق بجهاز الطرد المركزي هذا الرابط قد يفيد ومن لديه معلومات بشكل اوسع ان يشارك

بها .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18415&highlight=%CC%E5%C7%D2+%C7%E1%D8%D1%CF+%C7%E1%E3%D1%DF%D2%ED

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18521&highlight=%CC%E5%C7%D2+%C7%E1%D8%D1%CF+%C7%E1%E3%D1%DF%D2%ED


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اما المجهر على هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20420&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CC%E5%D1

البغدادي


----------



## دغدغ الهاوي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخواني ادامكم الله لرفدنا بمعلومات اكثر واكثر


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يشكرا لكم ياأخوان


----------



## zain66 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

eng_3YASH قال:


> :58:
> 
> تحيه طيبه وبعد
> 
> ...







ياريت تتكلم عن جهاز الدايمنشن 
او البكمان للكيمياء
​


----------



## Biomedical (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

إضافة بسيطة لموضوع أجهزة المختبر على الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39746

للأسف فهو ليس باللغة العربية ولكنه مفيد جدا للكثيرين ، قد يقوم أحد الأعضاء بالترجمة اذا لزم الأمر وجزاكم الله كل خير.

وشكرا للمهندس عياش على اختياره لهذا الموضوع.


----------



## eng_3YASH (6 يناير 2007)

اهلا بالصديق Biomedical

وتحياتي لك


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم حبايب[COLOR="Magent[QUOTE][B]a"][/COLOR][/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عفواً حبيبي اني مهندس مواد اريد بحث عن ترسيب الخزف على النحاس ارجو الرد
اليوم


----------

